# New puppy



## NorthernRedneck

A while back we had thought about adopting another dog and had one come to spend the night. He wasn't a good fit with our two dogs.  So we decided to bring him back. Anyways, we hadn't given much thought to adoption since then until last week a local dog rescue posted 3 puppies available. They are dachshund mixed breeds. I went last night to meet the one they had left. They will be bringing him tonight for a meet and greet with the family. We may have a  3rd puppy in our home. 

Since we all love pictures, here are a couple from last night.


----------



## Melensdad

He's a cutie!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes he is. He's really got the dachshund features. Hopefully he'll do good with Marley and Thunder.


----------



## tiredretired

Dogs are the best friends one will ever have in life.  Enjoy and congrats.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Everyone meet Cooper. The kids all love him. He's definitely built like a dachshund. He's about 9 weeks old. He played for a bit now he's crashed on my wife's lap. Marley and Thunder are alright with him so far.


----------



## tiredretired

I see some kids wearing some pretty happy faces.  Funny how puppies have a way of doing that.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Congratulations!

Looks like Mr. Cooper has selected a fine family!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. The kids are happy. We were actually debating what to call him while watching tv. An advertisement came on announcing the next episode of "cooper's treasure".  A show about looking for D.B. Cooper's lost treasure. I suggested it and everyone liked it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The little guy sure sleeps a lot.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Great looking pup. I had one just like him when I was a teenager. The kids looked like they love him already. I like the name Cooper too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far he's been a great learner. He already knows a few simple commands. Though we were told he was pee pad trained, he didn't do it once yesterday. But this morning he pee'd outside and pooped on the pee pad. Being a puppy he goes from 0-70 in a half a second but after a few minutes of running and playing he crashes almond as quick. 

Oh, he had never been in a kennel either before. We kennel our dogs at night as the older ones have a habit of getting into the garbage and chewing on our comforter. They both head straight for the kennel at night when we shut down the house. He whimpered a bit the first night but only for 10 minutes. Last night we never heard a peep.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I can only think of one word to describe that ... DELIGHTFUL!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We are loving the new addition. He's already pretty much house trained. Has 2 speeds; stop and go. Lmao. The other dogs are warming up to him. They do this thing running around the living room and kitchen while chasing each other. Cooper joined in and was just one of the pups. He knows his name. Knows to come, sit, etc. Thankfully he sleeps well all night. Last night he lasted in his kennel till 5:30am. I let him out to go. Barely any accidents in the house. He goes both on the pee pad and outside.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper is fitting in nicely. Marley and thunder have accepted him. He's mostly house trained already.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That's great Brian. Our latest attempt at bringing in a new puppy did not go well. Our existing dog has decided that his house is only big enough for one dog. We gave it 6 weeks. Hated to see her go back to the rescue.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. It's funny how they accept one dog and not another. Sure, there's been a bit of growling from the older dogs but that's just when they were trying to sleep and he wanted to play. Heck, Marley growls at thunder all the time when there's a lap involved. She controls the lap. Thunder controls the window. Sorry you had to bring your pup back after 6 weeks. Don't know if I could do that. 

I will say this little furball likes his sleep.


----------



## Melensdad

Our Walter loves her puppy Mitty ... but she hates when Mitty plays with Georgie next door.  She tries to get between those two dogs to keep them apart while they are having fun.  

I know some breeds are not tolerant of other animals after they have been settled into a home and established it as their territory.  Our former Akitas where one of those breeds that was well known for being intolerant of other animals after they had established a home as theirs.

Glad to see your pup is adjusting so well with the other pups.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know what you mean. Some dogs just don't get along no matter what. Marley and thunder at one moment are growling at Cooper when he gets near their kennel. The  next moment, this.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far so good. As I said, we kennel the dogs at night. So today, they were all playing nicely together. So we went out and bought a new bigger kennel. Tonight all three are in the kennel sleeping together. I couldn't imagine not having Cooper now. He's exactly what I needed to help cope with the ptsd and depression.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Poor thing [emoji45]  I took him in for an appointment this morning with our vet for his second round of shots. They discovered a bottom k9 tooth growing inward into his upper pallet. So they removed it under general anesthesia. While he was under they neutered him also. He had an umbilical hernia on his tummy which they also repaired. Basically a one stop shop. Only thing left is his last round of shots.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Poor little guy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. He's doing alright though. A little sore when he moves but all system working. He was able to eat and drink. Now he's on my lap having a nap.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Hellfire NR!!!!  You took him to have a tooth fixed and they cut his gut and his nuts.  I'll never go to the dentist again.  

Honestly though, I hope the little fella gets back to his usual self soon.  Dogs are extremely stoic when it comes to pain ... unlike some of us humans.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yep. It was actually supposed to be just his shots and a quick checkup as he'd never been to that clinic. Next thing I know, he's getting a tooth pulled, nuts chopped, hernia repaired, and his shots. Kind of a one stop shop. Lol.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper is doing awesome with the other pups. He sleeps with them in the kennel all night. Just this week he started going to the back door and barks once to go out to the washroom. He's basically on my lap about 3 seconds after my butt sits down. Very cuddly.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooper is getting big now. He's just a touch bigger than Marley and Thunder.  He's pretty much house trained now. We took him on a 5km walk the other night. With his short stubby legs he was almost hopping along like a ferret.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thunder Marley and cooper. We managed to get them all in a pose.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cooper is getting big now. He's just a touch bigger than Marley and Thunder.  He's pretty much house trained now. We took him on a 5km walk the other night. With his short stubby legs he was almost hopping along like a ferret.



That's how our Labradoodle sleeps.  It's not very ladylike.


----------

